# where can i buy ammonia in toronto?



## Hoyuen

I've tried a lot of places already. Last 2 days my ammonia dropped from 8ppm to 0. Nitrite is still through the roof. i read that I have to keep up the feeding...
FYI, if I can find the right proportions to put in, I wouldn't be against putting urine into my 6 gallon tank. I would do a big water change anyways when it's all said and done. Same goes with fish pellet... I just don't know how much to put in, and how fast they decompose into ammonia.. etc.


----------



## ak22

A few weeks back I purchased a 900ml bottle of "Old Country Ammonia" for a couple of bucks from a Home Hardware store in Markham located on Hwy 7 & McCowan Road. It was located in the cleaning supplies section, and is packaged in a white bottle with a red and blue label.
Good luck!


----------



## Hoyuen

sweeet! that's just 5 minutes from where i live.


----------



## Hoyuen

may i ask which hardware store? I was just there... went to RONA they dont have it. I visited the 4 corners of the mccowan and highway 7. thats the only hardware store near i could find.


----------



## ak22

Hoyuen said:


> may i ask which hardware store? I was just there... went to RONA they dont have it. I visited the 4 corners of the mccowan and highway 7. thats the only hardware store near i could find.


The store is called "Home Hardware" It's located in a plaza which includes a Shopper's Drug Mart as well as a No Frills among some other retailers.
It's address is: 
5762 Highway 7
Markham, ON
L3P 1A8

Hope that helps!


----------



## coldmantis

walmart also sells them I believe I got it from the chemicals isle, beside the bleach products.


----------



## JohnyBGood

What about a small pinch of flake food or a small piece of shrimp...would those add ammonia to the tank?


----------



## coldmantis

ya but it will take longer, if you use the correct amount of ammonia you can cycle a tank in like 1-1.5 weeks. you know your tank is cycled when it takes less then 12 hours for your filter to bring 8ppm to 0ppm


----------



## j3tang

ak22 said:


> A few weeks back I purchased a 900ml bottle of "Old Country Ammonia" for a couple of bucks from a Home Hardware store in Markham located on Hwy 7 & McCowan Road. It was located in the cleaning supplies section, and is packaged in a white bottle with a red and blue label.
> Good luck!


That's where I picked mine up from last year, I've still got 99% of the bottle sitting here.
If anyone/someone wants it/some in the future, just swing by with a container and I'll pour you some.
I live by Markville Mall.


----------



## Hoyuen

darn it. I got it today~ I suspect I will join your ammonia give away soon enough 

btw, how much am i supposed to drop in each night for a 6 gallon.

(my rock is COVERED by green hair algae, but since coral is far from being implemented... i think i can just let it run its course)


----------



## j3tang

LoL .. if you've not peeled back the seal, you can still return it 

As for the amount, what I remember doing was adding about 10-15 drops into my 20 gallon tank. I did that for 2 or 3 days I think? I added just enough to ensure that I was able to pick it up in my tests.

As for the GHA, it might be a better idea just to take out the rock covered with the GHA and scrub/rid yourself of it first. Or you could scrub it in a bucket of your tank water outside of your tank.


----------



## Cox82

j3tang said:


> LoL .. if you've not peeled back the seal, you can still return it
> 
> As for the amount, what I remember doing was adding about 10-15 drops into my 20 gallon tank. I did that for 2 or 3 days I think? I added just enough to ensure that I was able to pick it up in my tests.
> 
> As for the GHA, it might be a better idea just to take out the rock covered with the GHA and scrub/rid yourself of it first. Or you could scrub it in a bucket of your tank water outside of your tank.


Do you still have ammonia left? If so, could I come get some?


----------

